# Fascination with derelict Places



## egodge (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi, I've created this survey to gather opinions on urban exploring for my dissertation. Apologies if the layouts a bit odd, and for any odd wording - first time doing one of these surveys! If you've got the time to contribute all responses are welcome and will be gratefully received! Please don't comment on here - there are only a couple of questions in the survey asking why you enjoy urban exploring and if you find that there are any ethical issues! Again, please don't comment on here - I look forward to your responses!
Thank you 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HKFTPYJ


----------



## krela (Oct 16, 2014)

Sounds like an interesting dissertation. What's it going to be about? 

I'll do the survey when I'm next at a computer.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 16, 2014)

Done. 

Good luck on your dissertation! 

I'd also be interested to know the title, I know ours had to be _really_ specific, i.e. _"The relationship between Stachybotrys Chartarum spores and respiratory issues in council owned accommodation in Essex between 1984-89" _


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Oct 16, 2014)

Filled in for you  Good luck with your dissertation.


----------



## egodge (Oct 16, 2014)

It's still in early days as yet - I'd like to look at the relevence of contemporary archaeology, focussing on abandoned buildings - and bring in a section on what people find interesting about derelict buildings - if buildings are still in use by kids using them as a place to hang or by urban explorers, should they be archaeology? How important is it to document them etc. That's not a great explanation but like I said, still early days as yet! Thanks for all the responses - the survey seems to be going really well! Thanks for the suggestion Krela


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 17, 2014)

Done!! Good luck


----------



## krela (Oct 17, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 17, 2014)

Best of luck with this - will complete it now for you


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 18, 2014)

All done and good luck with the results.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 20, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> "The relationship between Stachybotrys Chartarum spores and respiratory issues in council owned accommodation in Essex between 1984-89" [/I]




That's about as specific as you can get 

Will take a look at this little survey of yours, Egodge


----------



## egodge (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks to everybody who has done the survey - Got a great mix of responses! I'm going to leave it up for a little longer as yet but will post up here when its taken down


----------



## egodge (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks again - survey coming down today


----------

